

Our latest game: Stunt Pilot 2 (beta) - reitzensteinm
http://www.rocksolidarcade.com/games/stuntpilot2/

======
reitzensteinm
Hi Everyone,

We've just put out a beta version of our latest game, Stunt Pilot 2. We've
added some community features to the game, with replays and levels that you
can create and share.

We got some great feedback on the original game around 1.5 years ago on HN
here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=84191>

I'd love to know what everyone thinks of the game, especially the level
editing + replay ability. We're going to update the website with rankings etc
when we formally launch the game.

------
cubicle67
Well, there goes half an hour of work time :)

Love the graphics, especially the animations. Found the game difficult
initially but got the hang of it after a few games. Good fun.

Think I've found a bug on level 10(?) - the one with a tall column immediately
before the exit. Anyway, I crashed during the level, but almost at the end,
and it left me with no way to get to the exit except to waste a life flying
into the tower to get it out of the way.

Oh, and I'm currently #3 with a score of 12,688. Great work guys.

~~~
reitzensteinm
Thanks very much for trying it out!

It's a good point about the bombs, if you kill a trigger ring instead of
flying through it some situations come up like that. I might make a trigger
ring trigger everthing that is tied to it if you crash into it and take it
out.

